# Xmas Loot?



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This is the classical-related stuff I got:


http://imgur.com/E3FUn


Classical related or not, what'd you guys get?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I got makeup and a my little pony stuffed Rainbow Dash.....I dont even watch the show. But its the thought that counts....right?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I could say I bought myself this, since it arrived in time (now playing, too!):


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> I guess I could say I bought myself this, since it arrived in time (now playing, too!):
> 
> View attachment 79375


Ooooooh!!! Enjoy! That is a good one. Best recording, definitely. You can feel the emotional connection between Schnittke's wife Irina and his work.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think DZC already knows what I got. But after listening to _it_ today, I think I wanna blog about it to fully fledge out my impressions. It was just that worth getting as a gift.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Starts with a... oh what was it... G...? Oh and Glazunov wasn't on the apron but Stravinsky was...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The loot relevant to this forum is:

Mozart - 4 violin sonatas - Hahn / Zhu
Boulez conducts Stravinsky (6 disc set)

which were presents, but an impulse buy, a box from Presto, also arrived on Dec 24th containing various obscure French string quartets and other chamber works. I don't think Mrs Vox was too impressed. "No, that doesn't have to be wrapped, that's some CDs [T-Vox] bought *for himself*."

Naughty boy.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Santa Claus gave me a badly needed tool box. For >20 years I've always had to search all over for the hammer or screwdriver or pliers that I need. Now I can keep it all in one place - well, as soon as I finish all the beer Santa put in the tool box.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> Santa Claus gave me a badly needed tool box. For >20 years I've always had to search all over for the hammer or screwdriver or pliers that I need. Now I can keep it all in one place - well, as soon as I finish all the beer Santa put in the tool box.


That's valid- it's lubrication.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

Music related:

1) Audeze LCD-XC headphones (I selected and bought them...)
2) $200 in Amazon gifts cards
3) keyboard scarf (has a keyboard image; it's not designed to necessarily wear while playing unless one channels Glenn Gould!)
4) Key ring with a treble clef design


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The holiday season brought me these three winners:

Zemlinsky String Quartets - Brodsky Qt./Chandos
Bowen String Quartets - Archaeus Qt./Naxos
Weinberg Chamber Syms. 3 and 4 - Svedlund/Chandos


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> The holiday season brought me these three winners:
> 
> Zemlinsky String Quartets - Brodsky Qt./Chandos
> Bowen String Quartets - Archaeus Qt./Naxos
> *Weinberg Chamber Syms. 3 and 4 - Svedlund/Chandos*


You must have been a good Bulldog this year.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> You must have been a good Bulldog this year.


My wife wanted to get me some music this year, because I didn't buy anything in 2015. I gave her a list of about 20 choices, and she came through with flying colors.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Several Star Wars shirts, and even one with the sheet music for the imperial death march on it. Also, I got tickets to see the new Star Wars film. IMO, it sucked big time. Oh well  Kind of reminded me of that movie Fan Boys, when right at the end their friend with cancer gets a chance to watch The Phantom Menace before he dies, and they asks themselves "well what if it sucks". And now I'm laughing because some poor sod out there with cancer thought the exact same thing about this movie.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oddest gift I received: "Pirate's Secret" beard oil.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lukecash12 said:


> Several Star Wars shirts, and even one with the sheet music for the imperial death march on it. Also, I got tickets to see the new Star Wars film. IMO, it sucked big time. Oh well  Kind of reminded me of that movie Fan Boys, when right at the end their friend with cancer gets a chance to watch The Phantom Menace before he dies, and they asks themselves "well what if it sucks". And now I'm laughing because some poor sod out there with cancer thought the exact same thing about this movie.


I am not sure if you knew this, but this actually _did_ happen. http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/10/entertainment/dying-star-wars-fan-force-awakens-update/ No clue what he thought of it though. I, being a person who only saw the Phantom Menace and actually found it enjoyable, really liked the film and the world it created. Rey's unexplained expertise with everything she touches was annoying, as was the lightness that the blowing up of a planet lots bigger than the Death Star seemed to be taken with. "Hey so there are thermal things and we can blow it all up. All right guys lets go-huzzah !"


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

New tennis bag.


----------

